# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ΠΑΛΜΟΓΡΑΦΟΙ Rigol DS1054Z, Ηameg HM 404

## tsoarbatzis

O Rigol είναι ειλικρινά καινούριος .320€
Ο Hameg είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση. Εχει κέρσορες μετρήσεων, component tester και autoset. 230€

Κώστας 6974575404

20201122_171736.jpg20201122_171922.jpg20201122_172402.jpg20201124_221844.jpg

----------

